# VIC - McLoughlin's, so much more than mudflats. Bonus pics!



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Just make sure the bait is really fresh next time to supplement the meals


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

sounds like a great trip fellas!
good report, I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Well done guys ,great report and at times very funny,enjoyed it very muchly

cheers cruiser


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice work, alas for the weed! If you launch from the boat ramp there is always water as the river bed runs next to it. probably another 10 minutes to paddle but saves scrambling over the mud.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

What a great Sunday morning read, Eric -- I had a good pre-brekky laugh from that. Thanks for going to the trouble of so richly describing the adventure. If we had a "Favourites" facility on AKFF, you'd be one of mine.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Eric that was a good yarn mate


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

A fantastic read guys, sounds like you had a cracking time. How long till the next adventure?


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

A fantastic read guys, sounds like you had a cracking time. How long till the next adventure?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done on the trip guys.

Eric, bravo, bravissimo!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Great report guys, looks like an awsome spot. Next time maybe you can bring at least one member of the folk band & that way you have food sorted!


----------



## Ruggedrob (Jun 12, 2008)

Beware of the dreaded mud monster. McLoughlin jetty launch is all about timing and launching on a high tide. The 20 m section about midway down the jetty has sinking mud down to your knees and will bring a grown man to tears - I know.


----------



## Hantu (Aug 24, 2009)

thx for the entertaining report really enjoyed reading it. loved all the pics, apprecaited the googleearth maps. makes reading the report all the more clearer.


----------



## PAINKILLER (Oct 20, 2008)

Fishinmusician Just wondering if the You Tube footage and photos were taken with the Z33 camera you purchased for $168?

Cheers

Justin


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## froof1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Very entertaining. You guys should write a book or start your own You Tube programme like the Angry Fisherman. Excellant stuff.

Cheers


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

great report, luv a fire at night,
possum have eaten all my food once when camper so know that hungry feeling
great looking beach
cheers pete


----------



## Vulcan (Nov 6, 2008)

G'day Eric and TFM.

What a 'pissa 'of a a fishin report. 
Ahh the Woodside Servo.
Sheesh that place is the last resort for food, you guys musta been desparate.
Was tellin a mate about your report, he suggested to head west after leaving the big jetty. Try fishin some gutters there, should be successful according to him.
Apparently not to many stink boats attempt to fish there as a huge risk of grounding, some good holes there where the fish hold up.

Cheers 
Vulcan


----------

